# A few from this morning



## jhbarc (Aug 28, 2006)

I got these this morning.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. Beautiful bird


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shots of the Reddish.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Details please for those great pics.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great pictures


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

BobBobber said:


> Details please for those great pics.


X 2, beautiful pics, and curious what equipment you are using. Thanks.


----------

